# Geese with sheep?



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm considering keeping our geese in with the sheep. Is this a good idea or bad idea?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You could give it a try and see if it works out. 

In the past, my sheep had chickens and ducks running in their pastures with no issues. The chickens where great at keeping the bugs away.


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

I have 10 Chinese geese and 10 hair sheep in a 5 acre pasture. The geese were afraid of the sheep for about a week. Now all get along no problem.


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

When coming up with different pasture companions, my sheep(Katahdins) and cows were the only ones not dominated by the geese (Buff). The geese chased the goats to the top of the eggmobile, kept the ducks from eating and drinking and only because the hens were fast and careful did they avoid the geese.
It worked for us.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool beans! Thanks. 

(My hens thank you too since they are the ones being terrorized by the feathered bullies.)


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

My gander lost his mate and has taken to breeding the sheep. He gives them sweet kisses on the face and then sneaks behind them and grips their fleece. He hauls himself up on their backs and commences to love on them. He seems to have a real crush on the yearling rams. The sheep dont seem to mind and if they do, they wallop him and he waddles off muttering.

For sheer entertainment value, yes, you can keep geese with sheep.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

:shocked:

:hysterical: 

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It seems to me there might be problems at feeding time unless you allow the geese to eat sheep feed.

Most poultry feeds will have too much copper for the sheep


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

Warning, we had freinds that had their geese with their sheep and the geese caught and killed a cat and cornered a small dog that they had to save. As we were sitting there, a ewe had just given birth and the group of geese came along and starting attacking the lamb so we had to intercede, the ewe was trying, but the group was just too many. You may want to separate the geese from the flock just before lambing.


----------

